# Red cell overdose



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been accidentally overdosing my doe...
She has parasites, and I was giving her 10 mls a day, she's a hundred pounds. I thought that was the dose, most of my meds are 10mls/100lbs. So I've been giving her four mls more than the normal dose, 6mls/100lbs. And she's been at that dose for 2-3 weeks. Every day. :wallbang: 
HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:hug:Just following--good luck though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you! I hope she'll be okay... she hasn't been acting abnormal. Or I guess not abnormal for a goat with parasites, so anemic, clumpy poo, etc, it might be hard to tell if the red cell was hurting her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If she is anemic, then that dose should cause her any problems, just start giving her the dose that she should be getting.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Red Cell isn't a medication
It's a high iron nutritional supplement
I don't think the amount you are giving will cause a problem


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Red Cell isn't a medication
> It's a high iron nutritional supplement
> I don't think the amount you are giving will cause a problem


I treat it as a medication. You can overdose on Iron.

Thankfully it sounds like she didn't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would stop and monitor it for a while. Maybe a month or two.
She has been given way too much. It is 6 cc's per 100 lbs for 1 week, watching her coloring. If it just begins to gain color stop and just give it once a week until "almost" back to normal. It takes a while for the color part of it to respond. If her levels are normal, she will be OK, but if they go way above it is dangerous or deadly.


----------



## rottengoat (Jan 30, 2016)

it wont hurt the goat, I don't believe u can overdose on red cell....but I think u will b ok


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

rottengoat said:


> it wont hurt the goat, I don't believe u can overdose on red cell....but I think u will b ok


you ABSOLUTELY can overdose on red cell.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

rottengoat said:


> it wont hurt the goat, I don't believe u can overdose on red cell....but I think u will b ok


Just in case someone does a Google search and comes across this, I'm going to repeat, you most definitely can overdose red cell or any other iron substitute!!!

Personally I would stop with the red cell for a while and give b complex daily instead.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

rottengoat said:


> it wont hurt the goat, I don't believe u can overdose on red cell....but I think u will b ok


I can't agree with you. It is very high in iron and other minerals, and I have read many sources saying be VERY careful not to overdose.

I will keep a close eye on her. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If it has any effect like on people, I would also watch closely for constipation. Iron is notorious for that negative effect.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Should I put her on MOM to help combat constipation before it starts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not give her MOM. Wait to see if she is even affected by it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, will do. Thanks!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

No MOM, sometimes excessive iron can cause the opposite of constipation too... So just watch and see. I think you would have been able to see a problem already if there was going to be one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will say, I cannot allow it be said, that you cannot over dose red cell and have someone else give too much and do harm or worse. Red cell can indeed be harmful. 

If you feel it is safe by all means do what you are going to do, but I again cannot say it is safe in high doses or given for a long period of time. 

With that said, I will end the argument here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ugh I feel horrible I did this to her  I should have read the dose again.
She now has cow pies, and not just clumpy poo.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ugh I feel horrible I did this to her  I should have read the dose again.
> She now has cow pies, and not just clumpy poo.


It's ok. We all make mistakes. You noticed and stopped over dosing it.

Have you done a repeat fecal to see how she is doing parasite wise?

How is she acting otherwise?

I'd give her probiotics and/or rumen blouses.

Hugs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feel too bad, we all have learned by trial and error. 
Glad you are here to get advice. 

I didn't have TGS when I was learning, plus no vets had knowledge either.  
So lost a few goats along the way sadly. We are blessed to have each other here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, I'm feeling a tiny bit better.
She has bad scours now  Do you think she might die??? I'm about to go check her again.
I have her on probiotics.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is acting totally fine, currently eating grass. No fresh scours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her body expelled what it needed to. She will be fine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Really?! Yay!!!! :stars::leap::clap::wahoo::dancedgi::woohoo:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad she's doing better


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So happy she is doing better for you!:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What great news.


----------

